# Discoloration on light colored tees



## Tobyshuman (Jun 15, 2014)

Hi, we have bees printing tees for about a year. We are still in the learning process. We are doing pretty good with things. I have a question and will give as much info as possible. We use a Transpro 15x15 heatpress and we have a Brother Office Jet Wide area printer. We use Clearsoft Inkjet paper for lights. We press at 395 with medium pressure for 15 sec. I am attaching a picture of a shirt that discolored. Can someone please help us find out what is going on?


----------



## artlife (Jan 15, 2010)

Tobyshuman said:


> Hi, we have bees printing tees for about a year. We are still in the learning process. We are doing pretty good with things. I have a question and will give as much info as possible. We use a Transpro 15x15 heatpress and we have a Brother Office Jet Wide area printer. We use Clearsoft Inkjet paper for lights. We press at 395 with medium pressure for 15 sec. I am attaching a picture of a shirt that discolored. Can someone please help us find out what is going on?


I don't see a photo, and you don't say what kind of shirt. a quick google found these instructions:

Best paper for inkjet! Can be used only on light colored garments made of 100% cotton and 50/50 blended T-Shirts, sweatshirts, canvas, spandex, felt, ribbed knits, silk and lycra. This paper leaves a very soft hand and a crystal clear image. After printing, a light background film will appear. This is the polymer coating that 'carries' the ink into the shirt fibers. Normally, after washing this coating will diminish or disappear.


Set your printer to mirror image before you print. 
Print your image on the coated side of the transfer paper (white side, not blue). Allow the printed image to dry before transferring. 
Set heat press at 385-400 degrees with medium pressure. 
Pre-heat garment for 3 seconds to remove moisture. 
Place transfer face down and press for 15-20 seconds and peel hot immediately. 
*Tips & Notes*
 

Manufacturer and seller are not responsible for damaged caused by misuse of this paper.

*Tips & Notes*


On Cotton press at 375°. Use light pressure. Print for 25 seconds. 
On synthetic fabrics, press at 350°. Use light pressure. Print for 10 seconds. 
On Cotton blends press at 300° to 310°. Use light pressure. Print for 25-30 seconds. 
Manufacturer and seller are not responsible for damage caused by misuse of paper.
 so there is some contradiction in their instructions.


----------



## Tobyshuman (Jun 15, 2014)

Thank you so very much. Now we know where we are going wrong. I have got a huge order for a resturant and I do not want the film on the shirts.


----------

